# Alternatives to CR1616 & CR1620 coin batts?



## OGnova (Feb 2, 2016)

I have microlights which take 2 stacked CR1616 or CR1620 coin batteries, and I was wondering if there was a battery I could use that would last longer and resist overheating when being on continuously for long periods of time. Whether it's a single battery (I could pinch the housing down to fit if necessary), or 2 stacked batts doesn't matter. I have very bright LED bulbs (don't know the specs) so exchanging some brightness for sustainability is OK.


----------



## Illum (Feb 2, 2016)

You could replace it with one CR1632 battery and get twice the capacity at half the output.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 2, 2016)

The 16mm diameter is the big problem. There is just not that much volume in a cylinder that small, so with any kind of drain the run time will be short. Cells this size are rated for about 3mA constant drain. Since you say the LED you have is bright, I am going to assume the heat comes from a higher current drain, which will also have the effect of lowering capacity even further. 

If the LED cooperates, and you can live with the output, the CR1632 cell has about twice the capacity of a CR1620 cell. Still not much, but more than you have now. What LED are you using?


----------



## OGnova (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks, I think I'm gonna test it with a CR1632 and see how it compares. Though if it is already dimmer, and then becomes even more so as it drains, it might not actually be worth it. My bulb is bright and I can program it to three levels of brightness, but there's only so much brightness I'm willing to sacrifice for the life of the battery. It's basically a photon phantom (?) type of light.


----------

